# All the works of Calvin in the Corpus Reformatorum edition on one DVD



## crhoades (May 8, 2006)

http://www.instituutreformatieonderzoek.nl/english/index.html

Drooling...downloaded the demo. Now all I have to do is learn Latin in my spare time along with Greek, Hebrew, and Dutch (oh yeah...gotta figure out English first!)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## crhoades (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Wow!



I was cringing waiting for you to post to a link where you had already scooped it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Should I post a link to my earlier thread on this subject or just let you find it for yourself? (J/K)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like this link is dead; anyone know if it is still aviailable. Some volumes are on Google books but it is very hit and miss. Is there an index of what works of Calvin correspond to volumes in the CR?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like this is the place; very clumsy ordering. With the Euro conversion and postage about 115 USD.
http://www.webkey3.nl/iro_en/index.php?paginaID=1


----------

